# New addition



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay so we have a new addition. The Goldens are enjoying her more than I. Not sure how a kid growing up here could love anything but a Golden but we have two aliens living amongst us now. My son and this thing..........


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwwwww, how cute! Looks like the perfect doggie toy for a golden. What is "that thing"? Butt end looks like it might be a pug.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Both ends look like a butt and your right it is a Pug!!!!!!! Yuck!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Both ends look like a butt Hooch


Now that there is funny :. I think the new pup is adorable :smooch: and that is a great picture


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Both ends look like a butt and your right it is a Pug!!!!!!! Yuck!!!!!!!
> 
> Hooch


Hey-watch that  We have two Pugs here, a fawn and a very active black, and the Goldens think they are a lot of fun to play with in the house! Although they do have the unfair advantage of being able to scoot under tables and chairs the Goldens can't!

Better be careful though-Pugs can really grow on you!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute picture for sure! Looks like they are having fun!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Both ends look like a butt and your right it is a Pug!!!!!!! Yuck!!!!!!!
> 
> Hooch


Eeeek, Pugs AND Poodles, Hooch? Say it isn't so, LOL!

Pugs seem to be the new breed craze in my neck of the woods, there was a lady at the Exxon station close to my house selling them out of her car last night, Grrrrr. 
I've gotten to know a few, they are, well, different aren't they?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

When Spencer was sick, we spent a lot of time at CSU Vet School in Colorado. One of Spencer's Orthopedic surgeons just adored him. Spence was calm and patient and sweet. The doc told me he had a Golden for many years and had lost him a little over a year ago. He missed the dog terribly, but his wife really wanted a Pug so they got one.

He told me "**** dog is a year old and still not housebroken!".....and he missed the Golden so much!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

great pic hooch! bet he will grow on you... :


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh that is a great picture, LOL LOL.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Admit it Hooch. When no one else is around you love that puppy and play with him. I think they are cute dogs but not my choose for a dog. They must be popular because I see alot of them.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Such a cute picture!.
I call these tiny dogs: Squeaky toy cos they are just big enough for big dogs to squeeze.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh! they look soooo cute together!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Awwww...best picture EVER!!! I bet you he will grow in you...great little characters I hear...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What an adorable picture. I hear pugs make great pets.

Before we got Brady, I had discussions with my daughter who wanted a pug and I wanted the Golden. We compromised, either a Golden or no dog, the Golden won.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

aaawwwwwwwwww! That is the BEST picture EVER! 

You will learn to love him!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

moverking said:


> Eeeek, Pugs AND Poodles, Hooch? Say it isn't so, LOL!
> 
> Pugs seem to be the new breed craze in my neck of the woods, there was a lady at the Exxon station close to my house selling them out of her car last night, Grrrrr.
> I've gotten to know a few, they are, well, different aren't they?


That is worse than giving away cats at Wal_mart which seems tio be the thing here.

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Admit it Hooch. When no one else is around you love that puppy and play with him. I think they are cute dogs but not my choose for a dog. They must be popular because I see alot of them.


I am just not a little dog person. You have to watchwhere yout stpping all the time. Now the Standard Poodle of Mrs Hooch's did grow on me.

Hooch


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE Pugs!!! That picture is adorable!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I am just not a little dog person. You have to watchwhere yout stpping all the time. Now the Standard Poodle of Mrs Hooch's did grow on me.
> 
> Hooch


Pugs have TONS of personality in those little bodies...I think someone forgot to let them know they are "little dogs"!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a cute picture. I think Pugs are cute, too, but DH says absolutely no to little dogs.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Pugs have TONS of personality in those little bodies...I think someone forgot to let them know they are "little dogs"!


This one definitely definitely thinks she is a big dog.

Hooch


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition, he does look a little sweetie though.
Just think, you could soon be known as the pug-master.................just kidding, you're gonna love him


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That would make an adorable entry for our calendar.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Both ends look like a butt and your right it is a Pug!!!!!!! Yuck!!!!!!!
> 
> Hooch


LOL but it does make a great chew toy for a golden.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> LOL but it does make a great chew toy for a golden.


Yeah I have to monitor that closely. That isn't a talk I want to have witha 10 year old. LOL I had to do that with my sister when she was 8 and my German Shepard retrieved her kitty to the door all proud of himself.

Hooch


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

So do I dare ask? Why a pug if you don't like them? Was this the evil doings of a wife?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

A ten year and two years of asking. He made the Principle's starstudent list for straight A's so what is a guy to do. The poodle is the evil wife's doing LOL.

Hooch


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> A ten year and two years of asking. He made the Principle's starstudent list for straight A's so what is a guy to do. The poodle is the evil wife's doing LOL.
> 
> Hooch



Well that's a pretty great reward! Lucky Kid! All I got for straight A's in school was a trip for ice cream or something like that! 

The pug is adorable! You will end up loving her whether you want to or not. Did you mention a name yet?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Those kids sure know how to pull the right strings....... Mine for his 17th b-day asked for Abbie and that was all he wanted.............


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Her name is Princess Zoe or that is what it is today.

Hooch


----------

